# Schlechte Framerate in WoW



## Bigfood (13. November 2007)

Hallo Leute,

hab ein kleines anliegen was die Fps rate in World of Warcraft angeht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Also, bis vor kurzen ging es noch bei mir mit dem spielen. Hatte immer 25-50 frames im spiel aber seit kurzer zeit gehen meine frames beim betreten von inzen von 25-30  auf 4-8  runter  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich hab 1280 mb ram (was auch bisher auch langte) und ne ATi Radeon x1600 pro HDMI mit 256 MB(hat auch immer gut funktioniert).
Habe noch einen AMD Athlon XP 2000+(neuer Rechner schon bestellt)

Wer kann mir helfen, und paar tips geben was ich noch tun kann ausser nochmal alles runter schmeißen und neu aufsetzen.

Bitte helft nen armen WoW`ler !!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tôny (13. November 2007)

Bigfood schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> hab ein kleines anliegen was die Fps rate in World of Warcraft angeht
> 
> ...



Vll zu viele Addons?


----------



## Bigfood (13. November 2007)

Nein hab max.38-40 MB speicherverbrauch an Addons. sogar weniger speicher als ich hatte. hab den speicher von 80 auf max. 40 reduziert  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



sind nur pflicht addons 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Atura (13. November 2007)

Internetverbindung?


----------



## Bigfood (13. November 2007)

DSL 2000 flat 

das sind sachen die ich selbst schon getestet hab, auch ohne addons was nicht möglich ist  da für raids grund addons vorausgesetzt sind.


----------



## Mondenkynd (13. November 2007)

Bigfood schrieb:


> DSL 2000 flat
> 
> das sind sachen die ich selbst schon getestet hab, auch ohne addons was nicht möglich ist  da für raids grund addons vorausgesetzt sind.



Betriebssystem?

Bei mir lag es daran, hatte das gleiche Problem. 

Bin von daher wieder von Vista auf XP umgestiegen.


----------



## Bigfood (13. November 2007)

Ich selbst hab Windows XP Pro und die firewall deaktiviert  und anti viren programme hab ich auch nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Castlebaal (14. November 2007)

Also, da ich dasselbe Problem wie du mal hatte, kenn ich das. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich würde an deiner Stelle mal nen RAM Baustein anschaffen, die liegen zur Zeit bei ca 50 Euro für ne 1024Mb Platte.... meist liegt es daran... Da WoW nen ziemlicher Speicherfresser ist.


----------



## eMJay (14. November 2007)

Bigfood schrieb:


> Habe noch einen AMD Athlon XP 2000+(neuer Rechner schon bestellt)



Naja der Prozessor könnte es auch sein da er doch schon etwas älter ist.
Es kann sein dass du auch einen Datenminer oder wie das zeug hast auf dem rechner hast. da du keine Firewall und kein Virenprogramm hast. Dann kannst du noch Adware durchlaufen lassen der wird auch eine ganze menge finden.


----------



## Völkerball (15. November 2007)

Ein Tipp von mir wär auch noch, dass du deinen Datenträge mal Defragmentierst und Bereinigst.


----------



## foxce (15. November 2007)

Standard:

1. Virenscan, z.B. Kaspersky Online Virenscanner
2. Spywarescan, z.B. Spybot Search&Destroy
3. Windows Updaten
4. Registry-Cleaner (Vorsicht im Umgang damit)
5. HijackerCheck, z.B. Hijackthis
6. Defragmentieren, z.B. AusLogics Disk Defrag (besser als die intere Windows)
7. Treiber aktualisieren (Grafikkarte, evtl. Mainboard)
8. Hintergrundprogramme beenden, Autostart säubern


----------

